# Country MusicHall of Fame in Nashville



## Retired & Loving It! (Jan 28, 2022)

Join us for the tour!


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2022)

Been there a few times. Really enjoy it each time we go. I also recommend going to the *George Jones Museum*. Some of the stuff inside is funny as all get out. Even his riding tractor that he used to drive down to the local watering hole to buy some beer after he had lost his license for you know why. Yeah, DUI.


----------

